# MAC - MAC Me Over - Fall 2011



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Place all your *MAC Me over* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Me Over* for the latest spicy dish:  MAC - MAC Me Over Discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

midnight blue fluidline









  	The following swatches are provided by the Specktra member Princesse Beudy and check our her blog here for more pics.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 9, 2011)

Heirloom and Tundra Shadesticks, Good Times Lipglass and Offshoot Lipstick





  	Tundra and Heirloom Shadesticks









  	Offshoot Lipstick og Good Times Lipglass


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2011)

Equilibrium Blush


----------



## KarlaSugar (Aug 17, 2011)

Light: 




  	Heavy:








  	I'm very proud of this:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Left to right: Lipstick
  	Runaway Red, Rebel, Prince Noir, Smoked Purple



  	Top to bottom: Lipstick
  	Offshoot, Oh,Oh,Oh, Secret Lover


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Top to bottom: Blush
  	Stunner, Equilibrium



  	Left to right: Cream Colour Base
  	Seaside, Take Root


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Left to right: Fluidline
  	Dark Diversion, Avenue, Midnight Blues, Dark Envy



  	Top to bottom: Shadesticks
  	Street Cool, Heirloom, Tundra


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Top to bottom: Lipglass
  	Illicit, Social Light, Plum Fun, Curvaceous, Good Times, The Wee Coquette


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Top to bottom: Eyeshadow
  	Moleskin, Mythical, Creamy Bisque, Outre
  	Carbonized to the left of the other shadows


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Evil Eye Quad



  	See how bad the pigmentation is, I had to scape the top off to get these swatches


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2011)

Lady Grey Quad, no texture problems!


----------



## buntewollsocke (Aug 20, 2011)

[h=2]Stunner:[/h]  	 




 [h=2]Mythical & Carbonized:[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Satin Taupe & Mythical







  	Tundra Shadestick






  	Satin Taupe & Mythical over Tundra, Tundra alone




  	eye look with Tundra as a base, satin taupe on the lid and mythical in the crease. 

  	Plum Fun Lipglass


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 24, 2011)

A few swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## luvlydee (Aug 25, 2011)

Spice Lip Liner, Smolder Eye Liner



  	116, 211, 214



  	Double Feature 4, Outre Eyeshadow



  	Satin Taupe, Maybelline Natural Smokes Quad


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Offshoot, Prince Noir, Smoked Purple, Runaway Red, Plum Fun



Dark Envy, Dark Diversion, Avenue, Midnight Blues

Comparisons



Top: Revlon Fire & Ice, MAC "Red" She Said
Middle: Runaway Red
Bottom: MAC Heartless



Revlon Rose Velvet, Offshoot



Carbonized, UD M.I.A.



Midnight Blues, Sonia Kashuk gel liner in Indigo
I can't believe I almost passed on MB since I thought Indigo would be similar -_-


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 25, 2011)

226 and 211 Brushes


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 25, 2011)

Avenue Fluidline and Street Cool Shadestick


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Fluidline*

  	Avenue




  	Dark Envy




  	Midnight Blues 




  	From left to right: Avenue, Dark Envy, and Midnight Blues


----------



## soco210 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunner Blush







  	Illicit, Social Light, Curvaceous Lipglass






  	Illicit, Social Light, Curvaceous




  	Illicit




  	Social Light




  	Curvaceous

  	Peachstock Lipstick













  	Peachstock & Illicit




  	Peachstock & Social Light


----------



## soco210 (Aug 31, 2011)

Avenue Fluidline






  	Carbonized & Outre Eye Shadow






  	Teddy Eye Kohl






  	Lady Grey Eye Shadow Quad









  	 226 Brush Comparison to the original, new release is more rounded


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 2, 2011)

Mac 222, Mac 226, Nars 12, Mac 219, Mac 217


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 2, 2011)

My 226 isn't quite as tapered as some but it is a bit more tapered than some others I've seen. I absolutely love it though! It gets into my crease much better than the 224.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 3, 2011)

Runaway Red, Russian Red, Queen's Sin, Rebel:





  	Oh So Fair and Stunner:


----------



## dorni (Sep 13, 2011)

Another swatch of the Evil Eye quad, the matte shades are disapointing, especially Spellcaster.
  	Applied with MAC 239 brush, three thin layers.

  	From left to right: Palace Pedigreed (S), Spellcaster (M), Evil Eye (M), Moody (VXP)






  	Quick Smoky Eye using Spellcaster:




  	Sorry, but with my old point-and-shoot camera, colours are a bit washed out.


----------



## *Lila* (Sep 15, 2011)

[h=2]MAC - Deep Sea[/h]  	 
 [h=1]

[/h]


----------



## *Lila* (Sep 16, 2011)

[h=2]MAC - Quiet Time[/h]


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2011)

Mythical and Carbonized eyeshadows


----------



## *Lila* (Sep 18, 2011)

[h=2]MAC – Purple Majesty[/h]


----------

